# How to get prescribed klonopin?



## filter2700 (Feb 25, 2016)

I've tried a couple different SSRIs, they gave me nasty side affects and I didn't like how I felt. I'm looking to get prescribed klonopin, what should I say to my doctor to increase my chances?

I actually do have anxiety, but I don't want to be on SSRI's, I'd like to get a prescription of klonopin cause I took .5mg and it literally helped me more than anything else I've ever tried.

Just go in, say I have panic attacks and have severe anxiety that makes work and interacting with others almost impossible? When the doctor asks me how long this has been going on what should I say? And should I say some kind of event made my anxiety worse like PTSD? Thanks.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Age and what have you tried for meds before?

NEVER mention PTSD since people with PTSD are more likely to abuse drugs!!!


----------



## filter2700 (Feb 25, 2016)

I've been on and off prozac and celexa since I was about 17, I'm 22 now. Most recently was about 8 months ago with the celexa, made me very aggressive. The klonopin made me feel completely normal and social, it was amazing.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

isnt klonopin a benzo? How long is the effect? how many times do you have to take it daily?


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> isnt klonopin a benzo? How long is the effect?


Half-life 30-40 hours.

1-2 times sually


----------



## filter2700 (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm in the USA, should I just go with hey Doc I've tried SSRIs before and they didnt help, I'd like to try something else for a while? I get very anxious throughout the day and it makes it hard to function? I'm afraid mentioning a specific drug might ring an alarm, depending on the doctor.


----------



## filter2700 (Feb 25, 2016)

Since I'm seeing a new doctor for my appointment, the old one was a snob.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

filter2700 said:


> Since I'm seeing a new doctor for my appointment, the old one was a snob.


Well there is alot of other medicines that could help, so if you are "unlucky" they want you to try that first...

Otherwise RC- benzos like Clonazelam and Etizolam seems alot easier way to go... Or Phenibut its OTC in the US.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

But otherwise, tell Dr that you tried SSRI and in maxdoses, and it didn't help. And that you have started to avoid things, like hanging with your friends because of anxiety, (not panikattacks).

(you have had several panikattacks, and altough not pleasant, you know how they are and that it passes after 15minutes)

Another good thing would be to say that you have tried CBT-therapy over the internet, but that didn't help. (read up abit on it,incase Dr asks about it).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd say it's perfectly reasonable to ask for Klonopin if that's what you want. Worst they can do is so "no." If you prefer being less direct, you could say "I was wondering if a benzodiazepine might help. What do you think?" -- that way you're not asking for a drug, but rather you're asking for their expert medical opinion, which they should find flattering.

My brother (age 63) gets 2mg of Klonopin per day from his GP and years ago he took Ativan. He's been on benzos for the last 16 years and will presumably remain on them till death.

MDs are happy to keep throwing Xanax at me, even though it does little to nothing.

I get 4mg/day and when I finally see my new pdoc in April I intend to bring in my box-o-benzo bottles. I saved ever one to demonstrate that I was actually on 10mg/day for most of a decade and it didn't work.

I'll ask: "If 10mg didn't work, do you think 4mg is likely to work?" He'll really be stumped by that question, as benzos are expected to be universally effective. They're not.

Alternative tranquilizers are "too dangerous." If I get that idiotic excuse I'll show the little kid (he younger than me) my concealed carry permit. The Attorney General deems me competent to carry a deadly weapon on my person, but I'm not competent to handle a drug that carries any risk? That seems odd, doesn't it?

Do any of you guys think that I'd try to kill myself with pills -- which is not very effective -- when I'm a "gun nut" with a loaded .45 cocked & locked within 20 feet of me? ("Locked" just means the safety is on, so flick the safety off and it's ready to fire.)


----------



## likeabrickwall (Oct 29, 2015)

My psychiatrist acts like 1mg klonopin is dangerous. Actually get the feeling she wants me off of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

likeabrickwall said:


> My psychiatrist acts like 1mg klonopin is dangerous. Actually get the feeling she wants me off of it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The reason benzos became so wildly popular is because of how safe they are. Safe meaning non-toxic. Look up the LD50 for any benzo and you'll see they'd make terrible suicide drugs.

While many MDs suffer from benzo-phobia, 1mg of Klonopin isn't much at all. The FDA approved Klonopin as safe & effective for seizures at doses up to 20mg per day. By comparison, you dose looks tiny.

What does she propose as an alternative that's "safer" and equally effective? I sure can't think of anything.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

All I did to get klonopin was tell my doctor it worked for me in the past. I must've gotten lucky, because I saw a bunch of other different doctors that treated me like a criminal for just mentioning I was being prescribed benzos. Several yelled at me, one kicked me out even though I was only seeing her for migraines, one even tried to call my pharmacy and tell them not to fill my klonopin scripts anymore. But this was coming from general practitioners. My psychiatrist handled the situation and frankly was appalled by their behavior. So, if you can, see a psychiatrist for a klonopin script.

There is no denying that it is a safe medication. However, it's very addictive, and the withdrawal can be hell if you're taking it regularly. You can also start to get side effects like blurred vision and slurred speech, among other things. This is why my doctor is weaning me off of it now. He cut my dose in half and I don't think I'll get a new script when I'm done with this one. I'm kind of scared because I've come to depend on it when I have anxiety attacks, especially since it's the only thing that's ever worked for me. Not going to lie, I am scared.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> The reason benzos became so wildly popular is because of how safe they are. Safe meaning non-toxic. Look up the LD50 for any benzo and you'll see they'd make terrible suicide drugs.
> 
> While many MDs suffer from benzo-phobia, 1mg of Klonopin isn't much at all. The FDA approved Klonopin as safe & effective for seizures at doses up to 20mg per day. By comparison, you dose looks tiny.


Benzo-phobia really only exists because it's a controlled substance that is often abused. Addiction is very common, almost unavoidable. The thing that boggles my mind, though, is that it's probably the safest controlled substance on earth to overdose on. My mother tried to kill herself and took like 120mg - all she did was sleep, thank god.

My psychiatrist says that 4mg per day is the max daily dose approved for panic disorder, though, or really any kind of anxiety disorder. If you build up a tolerance, 4mg becomes nothing, honestly.

I hate how stigmatizing benzos are. I really do. If they weren't, I don't think there would be as much benzo abuse,


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

gisellemarx said:


> Benzo-phobia really only exists because it's a controlled substance that is often abused.


First we must realize that junkies will abuse pretty much anything they can get their hands on. Junkies often get their hands on benzos because they are a very common medication.



gisellemarx said:


> Addiction is very common, almost unavoidable.


Addiction isn't common and should not be confused with dependency that's fully expected, especially with large doses.



gisellemarx said:


> The thing that boggles my mind, though, is that it's probably the safest controlled substance on earth to overdose on. My mother tried to kill herself and took like 120mg - all she did was sleep, thank god.


Your mother obviously didn't research suicide, such as to know that 120mg isn't going to do anything more than produce a nap. Do you know how they'd treat such an OD in an ER? They'd let her sleep it off, though sleeping in the ER is very expensive as opposed to sleeping in your own bed at home.

The irony of benzo-phobe doctors is that they drive patients to alternative calming substances -- like alcohol, which is highly toxic and involved in the bulk of fatal ODs.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

^Betablockers like Propranolol will stop those Panic attacks?..

Also do you differ between Addiction or Dependence?


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

U draw quick Karl!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

gisellemarx said:


> All I did to get klonopin was tell my doctor it worked for me in the past. I must've gotten lucky, because *I saw a bunch of other different doctors that treated me like a criminal for just mentioning I was being prescribed benzos. Several yelled at me, one kicked me out even though I was only seeing her for migraines, one even tried to call my pharmacy and tell them not to fill my klonopin scripts anymore.* But this was coming from general practitioners. My psychiatrist handled the situation and frankly was appalled by their behavior. So, if you can, see a psychiatrist for a klonopin script.


I don't think yelling at patients or kicking them out for the "offense" of being a benzo-using patient is consistent with proper medical ethics.

Those doctors, supposed professionals, were acting like jackasses.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> MDs are happy to keep throwing Xanax at me, even though it does little to nothing.
> 
> I get 4mg/day and when I finally see my new pdoc in April I intend to bring in my box-o-benzo bottles. I saved ever one to demonstrate that I was actually on 10mg/day for most of a decade and it didn't work.
> 
> ...


Are you going to tell him about the research chemicals too?


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> First we must realize that junkies will abuse pretty much anything they can get their hands on. Junkies often get their hands on benzos because they are a very common medication.
> 
> Addiction isn't common and should not be confused with dependency that's fully expected, especially with large doses.
> 
> ...


My mother was in distress and acted on impulse, don't get snarky about her with me, for f**ks sake, she's already on the brink of death at the moment because of upper respiratory issues.

I understand the difference between addiction and dependency. In a way, you have to become dependent on these drugs, so you're right, it is expected. But when I say addiction is common, I mean _addiction_. I work in a pharmacy that dispenses tons of narcotics and benzos and if you talked to my patients, you'd know what I mean. I've had conversations about it with the pharmacists I work with. I've spoken to several doctors/psychiatrists about it. Obviously people with addictive tendencies are going to be at a higher risk, but addiction is a big risk with benzos, which is why they are a schedule III drug.

I am not saying nobody should take benzos; they're extremely useful and do their job. There are also some issues that may arise with long-term use, but oftentimes the benefits do outweigh the risks. Just as a precaution, it's good to keep in mind that it is an addictive substance, just so you can monitor yourself and make sure you are taking them responsibly. That's all I'm trying to say.



UltraShy said:


> I don't think yelling at patients or kicking them out for the "offense" of being a benzo-using patient is consistent with proper medical ethics.
> 
> Those doctors, supposed professionals, were acting like jackasses.


Yes, they were. They drove me out of their entire network. It's the same way with any controlled substance there. I had a NP tell me I was seeking narcotics just because I mentioned I was having joint pain. :roll I'm not one to yell at employees, but yeah, I flipped out on her. Needless to say I don't go there anymore.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

gisellemarx said:


> Obviously people with addictive tendencies are going to be at a higher risk, but addiction is a big risk with benzos, which is why they are a *schedule III drug.*


Benzos are a schedule IV, so the lowest level of controlled substance.

Though I would note that there is no practical difference between C-IV and C-III -- they're treated the same in every way. Such that my C-III AndroGel (who the hell is abusing that?:stu) has identical restrictions to my C-IV Xanax.

Rohypnol would be the only exception & that's for political reasons that have nothing to do with pharmacology. It's demonized as a "date rape" drug when alcohol is and always has been the ultimate date rape drug. 80 years ago a horny sleaze ball would have slipped her a Mickey, where the drug used back then would have been chloral hydrate. The one thing that's never changed, despite the passage of generations, is that it was slipped into alcohol. Few think of alcohol as a date rape drug, even though it's used in so damn many cases of date rape.

Or in the case of RC (research chemical) benzos, they're not a controlled substance at all since they're not even officially drugs, so long as one can pretend they're not for human use.



gisellemarx said:


> I am not saying nobody should take benzos; they're extremely useful and do their job. There are also some issues that may arise with long-term use, but oftentimes the benefits do outweigh the risks. Just as a precaution, it's good to keep in mind that it is an addictive substance, just so you can monitor yourself and make sure you are taking them responsibly. That's all I'm trying to say.


I can agree with you there. It's no different than how the majority of people will use alcohol responsibly -- avoiding behaviors like binge drinking or drunk driving -- even though alcohol is a highly addictive substance. I'd add that MDs who refuse to prescribe benzos can unintentionally drive patients to drink instead as patients are going to self-medicate if the medical community fails to address their needs. In doing so, they're replacing benzos, a remarkably non-toxic drug, with alcohol, which is one of the most toxic substances around. Alcohol is involved in the bulk of fatal ODs.



> I had a NP tell me I was seeking narcotics just because I mentioned I was having joint pain. :roll I'm not one to yell at employees, but yeah, I flipped out on her.


Oh, goodie, a glorified nurse with a bad attitude.

It would hardly be shocking that someone in pain would seek pain killers. Unfortunately, everyone is treated like a junkie due to the behavior of a minority of the population that are actual junkies. This is why we get ridiculous crap like Vicodin being rescheduled from C-III to C-II where one needs to transport a physical prescription to a pharmacy and do the same every damn month, wasting countless hours, instead of allowing MDs to fax or phone in a script with up to 5 refills to keep them supplied for the next 6 months.

Given my sig line I think you can figure out that I'm no fan of the DEA. That sig line used to be more graphic before mods made me change it. The original version specified the slow & painful way they should be executed.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

scarpia said:


> Are you going to tell him about the research chemicals too?


Now what makes you think I'd consume research chemicals? They're all clearly market as hazardous with a skull & crossbones to be used as laboratory reagents only.

I, of course, only use them for legitimate research purposes in my home lab.

SWIM tried 60 tablets of diclazepam, a Valium analog, for a total dose of 120 mg. That's allegedly equal to 120 tablets of 10 mg Valium (the largest dosage size) and it still did nothing for SWIM. SWIM finds other RCs equally unimpressive.

SWIM has also tried Soma and finds that it actually has some anti-anxiety effect.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Now what makes you think I'd consume research chemicals? They're all clearly market as hazardous with a skull & crossbones to be used as laboratory reagents only.
> 
> I, of course, only use them for legitimate research purposes in my home lab.
> 
> ...


It seems that you would like to try barbiturates? They still are used for people with severe seizure disorders.

One called* Fioricet *is used for migrains. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fioricet

Got seizures or migraines?

Oh wait - one last thing. They like to use barbs for executions. Maybe you could just ask to be executed. lol. I'm sure the state of Texas would love to accommodate you.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Benzos are a schedule IV, so the lowest level of controlled substance.
> 
> Though I would note that there is no practical difference between C-IV and C-III -- they're treated the same in every way. Such that my C-III AndroGel (who the hell is abusing that?:stu) has identical restrictions to my C-IV Xanax.


In my state, benzos are actually C-IIIs and are treated like C-IIs - you can't get refills on them and doctors are just as stringent about benzos as they are C-II narcotics, so sorry, that might have caused some confusion.

Nobody I'm aware of is abusing AndroGel, lol! I wonder about that a lot.



UltraShy said:


> Oh, goodie, a glorified nurse with a bad attitude.
> 
> It would hardly be shocking that someone in pain would seek pain killers. Unfortunately, everyone is treated like a junkie due to the behavior of a minority of the population that are actual junkies. This is why we get ridiculous crap like Vicodin being rescheduled from C-III to C-II where one needs to transport a physical prescription to a pharmacy and do the same every damn month, wasting countless hours, instead of allowing MDs to fax or phone in a script with up to 5 refills to keep them supplied for the next 6 months.


Unforunately, the glorified nurses with bad attitudes have been my entire experience in the past year or so that I've had health insurance. They take it upon themselves to be the drug police. I've finally found a decent one, though, and she just seems to want to help any way she can. I asked for hydrocodone the other day because I was in so much pain I could barely walk - I was terrified to ask - but she had no problem sending over a 5 day supply to help get me through it. I don't get why it was such a huge problem with everyone else. Obviously I don't want to become dependent on narcotics, but if I'm in a ridiculous amount of pain, I'm gonna break at some point.

But it's becoming law here to have all controlled medications be e-scribed over to pharmacies, which I think will make it easier on the patients receiving them. There are, however, the doctors who want you to come in every month for....what, an evaluation? I have no idea. I've never understood why hydrocodone and the like aren't allowed to have refills. :/


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

scarpia said:


> It seems that you would like to try barbiturates? They still are used for people with severe seizure disorders.
> 
> One called* Fioricet *is used for migrains.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fioricet
> ...


I don't need the liver-toxic Tylenol found in Fioricet. Also, no particular use for the caffeine. (I'd note that Tylenol is the world's #1 suicide drug.)

Yes, I would love to try barbs. I'm well aware that Seconal & Nembutal are used as suicide drugs in euthanasia. Marilyn Monroe died of a Nembutal OD. I think it was a Seconal OD that took Judy Garland. Jimmy Hendrix also died of a barb OD.

I fully recognize they're dangerous, but then so is my Springfield competition pistol where the shortest & lightest trigger pull will launch a .45 caliber round. It's very dangerous in the hands of a novice who will most likely rest their index finger on the trigger, leading to a negligent discharge.

The fact that something is dangerous doesn't mean that it can't be used responsibly by someone who respects its power. I'm quite used to dealing with dangerous & deadly things, yet you'll notice that I'm still very much alive (and I have no bullet holes in me either).


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I don't need the liver-toxic Tylenol found in Fioricet. Also, no particular use for the caffeine. (I'd note that Tylenol is the world's #1 suicide drug.)
> 
> Yes, I would love to try barbs. I'm well aware that Seconal & Nembutal are used as suicide drugs in euthanasia. Marilyn Monroe died of a Nembutal OD. I think it was a Seconal OD that took Judy Garland. Jimmy Hendrix also died of a barb OD.
> 
> ...


According to wiki there's a variation of the drug called Fiorinal that has no Tylenol. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fioricet
*
*


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

scarpia said:


> According to wiki there's a variation of the drug called Fiorinal that has no Tylenol.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fioricet
> *
> *


Fiorinal contains 325mg of aspirin, which clearly has no purpose in treating anxiety. All that aspirin would just be a gut-rotter that could cause ulcers. I do take 81mg of aspirin daily to help prevent a heart attack, as is recommended for all men over the age of 45 (even though I'm still a couple years short of that). You may recall my family history includes a brother who died of a heart attack at 45.

I'd rather try phenobarbital. Phenobarb is a C-IV drug, so on par with benzos according to the DEA.

Yes, I know there have been suicides using phenobarbital, including the Heaven's Gate Cult that used it with vodka & a bag over their head to die as they waited for a space ship. Margot Hemingway also committed suicide with phenobarbital in 1996 at the age of 42. Though suicide seems to run in the Hemingway family with, I think, 5 suicides over the generations. Earnest Hemingway clearly demonstrated you don't need any drug to die, when he blew his brains out with a shotgun.

I just want a tranquilizer that works. For the vast majority of people that would be benzos. Well, benzos, for some reason that no doctor is able to explain, don't work for me.

Is it fair that I get screwed for being in the minority that don't respond to benzos?


----------



## filter2700 (Feb 25, 2016)

So I went into the doctors, told him how my anxiety negatively affects my life, how it is general and all throughout the day, all of this is true, and he recommended another SSRI. I got the feeling if I directly asked for klonopin he would say no, but I mentioned my brother had been on "something with a k" but instead he went the SSRI route of lexapro. I didn't want to push it so I decided to give the medication he prescribed a try but I didn't pick it up that day cause I didn't have the money available.

The day after my visit I had a mild panic attack, I called the drs office like three times and eventually he called me back, and he was very calm and I just said I'm freaking out for no reason and I said my brother takes klonopin and he said something like we can give it a try while the lexapro takes affect to stop panic attacks. He prescribed .5mg pills "take one or two for panic attacks as needed." Since I only had a certain amount of money available to budget for meds I picked up the klonopin, and for the first week until I could afford the lexapro I took one klonopin .5mg a day and it got rid of my anxiety at least by 50%, I feel like a completely different person and it has helped tremendously.

I just started the lexapro (20mg daily) and I can feel it already on the second day, it helps mellow me out I guess but it hasn't taken away my anxiety like the klonopin does, so I've still been taking .5mg of klonopin in addition with the lexapro.

How should I go about getting my doctor to continue to prescribe me klonopin? Hands down this is the best aid I have ever taken to help my anxiety and I feel no need to abuse it or overuse it, I feel like a normal person finally.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

filter2700 said:


> How should I go about getting my doctor to continue to prescribe me klonopin? *Hands down this is the best aid I have ever taken to help my anxiety and I feel no need to abuse it or overuse it, I feel like a normal person finally.*


Why not just tell your doctor that? It sure sounds like a damn good reason to use it, don't you think?


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Klonopin is easy to get. I may use it again. Not sure though. One psychiatrist would not give me Xanax, even though I was never addicted to it. He was a good doc. I give him props for that


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Klonopin can't be that hard to get. My older brother gets 2 mg/day from his GP and he was previously on Ativan. He's been on benzos for the last 16 years.

Every doctor has thrown Xanax at me over the past 13 years and I don't even have to ask for it.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> Klonopin can't be that hard to get. My older brother gets 2 mg/day from his GP and he was previously on Ativan. He's been on benzos for the last 16 years. Every doctor has thrown Xanax at me over the past 13 years and I don't even have to ask for it.


I'm concerned about going back on med/s. You have many years of experience & w/ probably higher doses than me. How is you & your brother's anxiety these days? Would you say benzo's are a positive in your life? I heard of the anxiety-rebound-effect after taking benzo's. I have only taken low doses in my life. Thanks


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

scarpia said:


> Are you going to tell him about the research chemicals too?


How many doctors do you think even have a clue as to what a research chemical it is?

RCs are not controlled substances, because legally they're not even drugs at all.


----------

